# Adding To Subforum



## Westnavy (May 13, 2017)

Who is in charge of adding model #'s to the subforum listing? Can we add Model 326RL to said list?

thanks


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Any administrator. There are a few new/newer model numbers not yet listed.

Todd


----------



## BIGMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

Add a sub forum for 324CG too!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BIGMatt said:


> Add a sub forum for 324CG too!!!!


Done...


----------

